# Hey Ya'll, I need some advice about selling this quilt..



## ToniBinSC (Jan 20, 2013)

I have just started selling my quilts from home. Not advertising or anything, just via Facebook and word of mouth. This last one that I was commissioned to do went badly, and this is the first time that I've had any problems. The whole deal went like this : (I want to tell you the whole situation from the beginning) 
Girl (friend of another girl I had already made and sold a quilt to) called me and asked me if I would be able to make her a quilt from these Crown Royal bags that she had been collecting. I said sure. I gave her a price. Lap sized, so I quoted $150. Way too cheap to begin with, I know. But I'm trying to build up this business by word of mouth. Next she said '' Well it's a late Christmas gift for my boss, and I only have $100 budgeted for it ''. I still agreed. Stupid me, I know. So, I told her to give me 3 weeks, that I would expedite it, being a late Christmas gift. Because I'm too nice. I tell her that I ask 50% deposit in order to purchase materials, the balance upon completion and delivery. Ok. I made arrangements to meet with her to pick up the bags. She wasn't able to meet me personally, had to work late, but gave me directions to her house where the bags were sitting on the front porch. I went and got them. No $ changed hands yet, but I had enough to get started so I did. I contacted her again to meet up with her to get the $50 deposit. A few days later, we met in a parking lot and just to show her good faith, I had already completed the first row of her quilt to show her '' my work ''. She wouldn't get out of the car because it was cold outside, and she was on her way to work. She handed me some cash quickly and was off. I had told her $50. She was in a hurry, so I didn't have time to give her a receipt. (my huge mistake again, live and learn!) 
So I got busy on her quilt. Remember I told her that it would be completed on three weeks. So we made arrangements to meet at the end of three weeks. Well that exact day, my little boy had a flu and a temperature of 104. So I called and apologized that I would have to arrange to meet a few days later when he was better. But I felt bad, since I had contacted to be delivered into 3 weeks, so I told her '' tell you what, if you give me a few more days, I can make you a custom bag to store the quilt in'' Because I'm too nice. Wasn't even going to charge extra, and I still had extra bags. So I did. 4 days later, we made arrangements to meet again for delivery. To her home. While I was ON MY WAY, she texted me and said that she didn't have the money.  I said '' Well call me when you have the $50 balance. '' 
Now get this part: she says '' No, I only owe you $40! I already gave you $60.
GRRRR! WTH?! 
I so wanted to argue, but I felt that I couldn't do anything because I hadn't given her a receipt! 
This was all 10 days ago and I haven't heard back from her again. Now I'm stuck with this quilt that I don't really want, and I know that I could sell for double what she is trying to give me! Help, what do I do? How long do I have to wait for her to pay for it? Can I sell it away to someone else? Do I give her a refund? And how much? Remember, the bags were hers... 
Sorry for the long story, just wanted to give the whole story. 

PLEASE HELP! 

___________________________________
You call it junk; I call it rustic.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You have quite a dilemma on your hands.
I have a feeling that no matter how you handle this the customer will not be pleased.

I think if I were in your shoes, I'd give the customer a 5 day deadline to come up with the $50.00 she still owes. Stick to your guns on the amount. Tell her if she doesn't come up with the amount by then you will return her money plus whatever a fair price of the bags she supplied to you would be. Then follow through with an invoice showing what you've done. 

I just looked on E-Bay and the prices for the bags are all over the place, but one "Buy it Now" offer was $18.50 for 25 bags including shipping. So it would appear 50-75 cents a bag would be fair.


----------



## ToniBinSC (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you, Belfry Bat. I was thinking along those same lines, but I wasn't sure how long I should give her. It's been exactly 10 days so far. So I should give her 5 more days then? 


___________________________________
You call it junk; I call it rustic.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I also would give her a deadline and tell her that she forfeits any money and the right to the quilt. Also tell her the quilt will be sold. You have all the time in it plus what ever materials you put in. If someone commissions art or anything from an artist they have to pay up or forfeit the money they have put in.

Also if someone pawns merchandise at a pawn shop and don't pick it up in the time given, the shop sells the merchandise and the person that pawned it don't get any of the money the shop sells it for.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sure, give her another five days, but put it in writing. If you have her email, then send her email. Normally, you'd want to send a registered letter that she has to sign, but since she works, you can send one that the mail carrier has to sign, to show the letter was delivered. Give her a specific due date. If she doesn't come through, send another letter giving her another five days and telling her that she will forfeit the quilt.

And by now you know you need to sit down and write what your policies are.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmm. After reading the last two posts, I think I will amend what I said. The $50.00 already paid was a deposit that would be applied towards the final price. I'm leaning more towards her forfeiting the deposit since besides the labour already provided, you drove several times to meet her and pick up the bags. I'd still suggest paying her for the bags she supplied. That way there would be no hint of anything untoward on your part. 

And a five day deadline is generous considering how late she already is.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Just reading your whole situation makes me "uncomfortable". I agree with what everyone has said. I would have my policies in writing. (I do that for my longarming.) Give her the five days in writing, indicating she forfeits the right to anything if she doesn't come through. Then, I would sell it on e-bay or etsy to recoup my money. My longarming policy says something to the effect of "We reserve the right to sell any quilt not picked up within 30 days of completion, unless other arrangements are made." I have never had to go there....they are usually so excited to pick up their quilt that they race over to get it. I learned the hard way to quote a price, stick to my guns, and have everything in writing. It is hard to turn away business, especially when you are starting out.

I will say this. If you discount yourself (i.e. time to make a commissioned quilt) in the beginning, it will be expected as long as your business comes from word of mouth. You could take that time and make a different quilt that you would be paid more your worth for, and not de-value yourself, your skills, or your time. JMHO


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This isn't going to go well for you period. What's the chance she's going to ruin your reputation? Most quilters will just give in to save their reputation, but it won't work, people like her will badmouth you anyway.

I'd also give her an invoice with whatever time frame you want it paid in, stating that the quilt will be sold to recoup your costs otherwise. Her deposit is yours. She's the one breaking the "contract", not you.

In the future, never do anything unless it's in writing. Even for friends.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I am not yet a quilter but I have been in business for myself for the past 3 years. It is imperative (like the others have stated) that you get everything in writing before you begin. That said, you didn't. But do it from now on.

Now, I believe that you should contact her in writing (via email or postal mail) to state what you want. Since they supplied the bags, it wouldn't make a difference to me as you were not seeking bags and in no way wanted this quilt- you did it on commission, period. No refund.

I would make it clear that unless the balance owed ($50) is paid by XX date that you will consider the commission abandoned. Once abandoned, you may do with it what you wish.

I agree that even if you continue to jump through hoops for her, she will still bad mouth you. Don't even let that worry you. Continue to be fair and honest and you will be ok.

Not to scold you but right now (as soon as you can) create a receipt book or invoicing document on Excel or something so that you never get ripped off again.

I am so sorry it turned out this way. ((Hugs)) to you!


----------

